# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الريال ينجح في الديربي وأشبيلية يفوز برباعية

## ساقي العطاشا

مدريد/ نجح فريق ريال مدريد(حامل اللقب) في الفوز في أولى مبارياته في الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم وعلى حساب جاره ومنافسه في المدينة أتليتيكو مدريد بهدفين مقابل هدف، في حين فاز أشبيلية على خيتافي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف، وذلك في إفتتاح مباريات الجولة الأولى.
ورغم الهزة التي تعرض لها ريال مدريد مع بداية اللقاء بتسجيل الأرجنتيني سيرجيو ليونيل إجويرو لأول أهداف المباراة، إلا أنه استعاد توازنه بسرعة وسجل هدف التعادل عند الدقيقة 15 عن طريق مهاجمه الأول راؤول جونزاليس.
وفي الشوط الثاني نجح الهولندي ويسلي شنايدر في تسجيل الهدف الثاني من كرة سددها ارتطمت ببابلو إيبانيز لاعب أتليتكو مدريد ودخلت المرمى كهدف ثاني للريال، نال به نقاط المباراة الثلاث ومن أمام فريق منافس على لقب الليقا.
وفي المباراة الأخرى استغل أشبيلية النقص في صفوف ضيفه خيتافي وسجل أربعة أهداف رداً على الهدف المبكر الذي سجله خيتافي عند الدقيقة الثانية عن طريق بابلو هيرنانديز.
لم يكمل فريق خيتافي الشوط الأول سوى بتسعة لاعبين مما منح الفرصة لأشبيلية لاستغلال النقص وتسجيل 4 أهداف عن طريق نافاز وفابيانو وكانوتي وكيرزاكوف.
وشهدت المباراة خروج أحد لاعبي أشبيلية بعد سقوطه على أرض الملعب دون أي إشتراك ليتم نقله للمستشفى الذى كشف عن وجود مشاكل في القلب مما أدى لدخول اللاعب غرفة العناية المركزة.
وفي المباراة الثالثة والأخيرة ليوم السبت فجر فريق مورسيا (الصاعد) أولى مفاجآت البطولة بفوزه على ضيفه سرقسطة بهدفين مقابل هدف

----------

